
Buildings have their own microbiomes - hhs
https://theconversation.com/buildings-have-their-own-microbiomes-were-striving-to-make-them-healthy-places-134975
======
neves
Lambic beers are the ones made without adding yeast. They get yeast from the
"air". I always like the story that when a fabric wanted to expand they would
transfer the walls from the old one to the new.

~~~
coolgeek
> when a fabric wanted to expand they would transfer the walls

Having trouble parsing this. How does fabric have walls? How does fabric "want
to expand"?

~~~
oska
Presumably short for fabrication, i.e. manufacturing place.

~~~
neves
sorry, english is my second language. Not fabric, but factory.

~~~
coolgeek
Understood. Thanks for the clarification.

